

3d cube spinning in pure CSS - Swizec
http://www.paulrhayes.com/experiments/cube-3d/index.html

======
RBerenguel
Well, maybe it is my renderer (Chrome in Mac OS), but it looks like a rotating
plane. Not a cube.

~~~
bond
Chrome with windows is the same...

